# slowing down uphill



## braver (Jun 27, 2001)

I got the 4.0 2009 SEL and it got plenty of power and torque. Merging is comfortable, as well as chasing Odysseys and Siennas. However, one thing I don't like is slowing down and falling behind on an uphill. My previous car is a VR6 Jetta, where I don't need to do anything noticeable to keep up and even pass other struggling vehicles. The Routan, however, starts falling behind, not maintaining speed unless I push on gas hard -- then it revvs and RPMs go up and it's as if it kicks in gear again.
Is this expected, and what do you recommend to keep up uphill? I started to play with the left-right gear switching while driving, breaking with downshifting, and noticed also that in a lower gear, after downshifting downhill, it's also faster to go uphill.
How do you guys keep up uphill and how do you use the upshift/downshift while driving?


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: slowing down uphill (braver)*

K&N filter


----------



## braver (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: slowing down uphill (redzone98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redzone98* »_K&N filter









What's that?


----------



## vr62a4 (Apr 19, 2003)

Its an aftermarket filter you can bet that's suppose to flow more air. 
Not sure exactly what you expect, I mean, any large vehicle going up hill is going to need you to press on the accelerater to keep up. How steep is the incline you're climbing lol


----------



## braver (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: (vr62a4)*

Any incline, I feel it.
So do folks get noticeable improvement with a K&N filter? The knfilters.com site shows only HP-1017 oil filter for $10.99. I guess we need an air filter here? Would it void the warranty to replace with it?


----------



## vr62a4 (Apr 19, 2003)

*Re: (braver)*

You don't need a k&n filter. I think the original mention of it was not serious in nature.


----------



## rmbalisa (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (vr62a4)*

im going cai and not looking back


----------



## braver (Jun 27, 2001)

Still nobody says how you use the electronic shifter, +-, uphill. Does anybody?


_Modified by braver at 12:41 PM 2-18-2010_


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: (braver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *braver* »_Still nobody says how you use the electronic shifter, +-, uphill. Does anybody?

_Modified by braver at 12:41 PM 2-18-2010_

Yeap what you are feeling is the long pedal throw that is required to force the auto downshift. Instead of pushing the pedal that far I manually pop it down a gear or two when going up hill. It works much better. Your VR6 Jetta would have probably felt similar if it were pulling a 2000 lb trailer and pushing a large sheet of plywood.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (rmbalisa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rmbalisa* »_im going cai and not looking back










i already have my mk4 Vr6 GHL intake mocked up, just waiting for the 12K mile checkup.'
...

_Quote, originally posted by *vr62a4* »_Its an aftermarket filter you can bet that's suppose to flow more air. 
Not sure exactly what you expect, I mean, any large vehicle going up hill is going to need you to press on the accelerater to keep up. How steep is the incline you're climbing lol 


K&Ns hands down flow more air than a paper element. 

Honestly, i think its more the 4500lbs and HUGE OD gearing thats the problem


----------



## braver (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: (redzone98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redzone98* »_
K&Ns hands down flow more air than a paper element. 
Honestly, i think its more the 4500lbs and HUGE OD gearing thats the problem

What's OD? And are you serious about the K&N filter? Did you install it yourself? Do you keep your warranty?


----------



## vr62a4 (Apr 19, 2003)

Overdrive


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (braver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *braver* »_
What's OD? And are you serious about the K&N filter? Did you install it yourself? Do you keep your warranty?









OD = Overdrive
the Overdrive is Geared for Fuel Economy, so, it spins the motor as slow as possible. With this gearing, its kinda like going up a hill with the highest gear in your bike. 
That gearing combined with a big fat van, makes you slow down
The K&N filter just sits in the same location as the Original Paper Filter.
Look up the Part # for a 4.0L Grand Caravan / Town and Country.
"2010 CHRYSLER Town & Country Van 4.0L V6 F/I - All Van Air Filter 33-2419"
2008 -> 2010 are the same so is the 3.8Ls of said years


----------



## NJBugman (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: (vr62a4)*

In responce to "braver" have you had the van in for service yet? I'm a Chrysler Tech and there is a flash for shift improvement which should help for your concern. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## braver (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: (NJBugman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NJBugman* »_In responce to "braver" have you had the van in for service yet? I'm a Chrysler Tech and there is a flash for shift improvement which should help for your concern. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

That's good news, I sensed there should be a better shifting performance!


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (NJBugman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NJBugman* »_In responce to "braver" have you had the van in for service yet? I'm a Chrysler Tech and there is a flash for shift improvement which should help for your concern. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Bugman, can you do this flash


----------

